# Free Plants for Local Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

*Free Plants for Local Pickup Only -- PLANTS ALL GONE*

I am trimming my 38Gallon CO2 tank today and it is overgrown with Syngonanthus Belem. I will have several stems of Belem available along with 2 or 3 nice healthy stems of some type of Alternathera and a stem or 2 of Limno Aromatica and Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' or 'Sao Paulo', I'm not sure which it is.

From my non CO2 tanks, I have some Hygro Angustafolia, Limno Aromatica, Ludwigia Repens Narrow Leaf and a small amount of Anubias.

I have 8 planted tanks I will be trimming today so PM me if you would like any of these plants

Also have about 7 or 8 young Albino Corys I have raised that I would trade so make an offer.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Plants are spoken for.

Thanks,


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks so much, Mike, for all the plants and spending the time to talk to me about all your gorgeous tanks! I was reading up on that Belem and am wondering if we'll be able to keep it going. I know you had it in your CO2 tank. I've read it does not like hard water and might be fussy about substrate. We are using tap water and gravel substrate with laterite (and DIY CO2) in the tank we will be planting it in. Are you doing anything special with your water? Or is it already used to our local water? Thanks again!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

You're welcome Steph.

No, I'm just using tap water but the water here in Arlington is medium, I guess. My general hardness runs about 120ppm and the carbonate hardness is about 80ppm. 

I am using ADA amazonia for the substrate, but I believe Belem gets most of its nutrients from the water as most stem plants do, not the substrate. I dose to Tom Barr's estimative index and do 50% water change weekly but I do add 1/2 tsp of Seachem Equilibrium with each water change in my 38 Gallon tank.

If it gets enough NPK, traces, extra iron (I use Seachem Iron and Flourish 3x week) and light, it should do fine as long as the CO2 is going good. With my water conditions, I keep the pH at 6.6. I can grow a pretty good forrest of it in 4 to 6 weeks.

Good luck and let me know how they do.


----------

